# latest rbp fry batch



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is a pic of my latest batch 4 weeks old. i have roughly 80 fry that are still alive and lots are looking very healthy, but there is some that are very small that might pull threw and might not.

the small ones are always hiding in the rocks down below and the food comes from up top so they don't get to eat as much therefor they don't grow as quickly and they will be eaten by the bigger ones.









my last batch in the new nest area did not get fertilized that good. i had checked after a couple days because the male p was guarding it like he usually does. But i didn't see any orange eggs.

tomorrow is water change time again and i hope they go back to the other spot







i liked it better.......


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

80 that size!!!

Nice work Nike.

you lucky bastard







J/K









what the hell is in that PegCity water, man?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice!
LaZy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great work NIke!!!







Glad everything came successfull man!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks guys more pics.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Once again, very nice, NIKE








Hard to imagine these little farts will be fierce and toothy predators one day...


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

NIKE, congrats. mine are about that size, they just are as devolped, they are week old. i still have about 200-250 of them alive.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

are those all little snails in there?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were not worhty


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mantis said:


> are those all little snails in there?


:nod: yep!! oyah i forgot to mention i am also breeding snails







well didn't want to but they like it so what ever turns them on







most people would freak at the site of this many snails in a tank. but these guys do my tank maintenance ok it looks like crap







big deal i don't care







i have perfect water paremeters from day one the snails are breeding like mad which leaves me to believe there is plenty of leftover food. perhaps do to me over feeding.

but i would rather over feed them and have them well fed, and have them not to eat on each other or die of starvation. if i didn't have this many snails i would have mad water perameters like at the biggining.

snails can easily be removed out by a syphon hose when they get to large i like to keep them small. i don't no if the big snails would goble up eggs so once they get to be the size of a pea they go to boiling hot water









NIKE


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here is a update pick on the now 5 week old fry







and the breeding nest is once again moved it is a foot away from the last spot. there was some fighting over the nest again. but the momma/papa came up short again







i'm wish i new what sex this p was







as it has been digging in the nest and turns darker like the mating pair. he/she has the size of the female and fights with the female to keep control of the nest. i will show a pic of this p also.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE they R sO MANY!
weLLL Done
LaZy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the nest snatcher


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

full shot


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

man NIKE those are some really awsome pictures man. you are doing a great job with recording all the happenings and all that.

i am very happy you take the time to show us all the growth.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this pic shows a side view of the two fry tanks. there are 11 fry in the first tank that are 6 weeks old, and in the second tank is the last batch 5 weeks old around 75-80 fry maybe. you can clearly see that the fry that are in the first tank did not have the competition to get the food like in the second tank, resulting in a size difference.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Nike you just rock !!







before long thos lil bastards will be releasing the PFury.


----------

